# Big Al's



## Pointy (Oct 1, 2012)

went to their sale today... the one it whitby was crazy they are selling old display tanks 25 each or 3 for 60, they had like 10 Striped mandarin fish (SOOOO PRETTY) for 34.99 each, all tangs were 20% off and crabs and stuff were also 20% off it was crazy but my tanks not ready for the mandarin fish :-(


----------



## Pointy (Oct 1, 2012)

also had a BUNCH of snowflake clowns but they were 119.99 :-(

Ryan


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

I usually wait for their boxing day sales (good deals on salt,lighting). At my store I usually tell them what I want and it will be there for the sales. I know some ppl here don't like BA but I get some stuff from them.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

In Whitby it our only source. Have to go to Toronto or Markham to get good prices. I wish there was a alternative here.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I didn't want to hijack this thread. My recent Big Al's adventure this past weekend on the other side of the GTA has just been posted here:

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=289049#post289049


----------



## Pointy (Oct 1, 2012)

I spoke with a young lady who was working at the whitby big als, when i asked her about her skill/knowledge of salt water she said "well i've never been able to keep a tank" i almost threw up right there but then she added "but i know my way around the fish" and i must say she was definetely one of the most knowledgeable persons i have ever dealt with at ba's.. She was upfront honest and polite, she talked me out of spending money in the store convinced me to wait rather than having the attitude of once its out of the store its out of her hands, i was upset that she talked me out of the purchases but at the same time very impressed with the visit... That being said i am still waiting for the shrimp and snails i ordered from this store in September but since i don't need them anymore who cares... They need more employees like her, there is also a rather young gentleman that works there i would say at the oldest late teens maybe very early 20's that has been more than a big help to me, i have stopped listening to the people up front who convinced me to use pipe and feed the tank seaweed lol

Ryan

p.s. taipan that was a good read


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Pointy said:


> I spoke with a young lady who was working at the whitby big als, when i asked her about her skill/knowledge of salt water she said "well i've never been able to keep a tank" i almost threw up right there but then she added "but i know my way around the fish" and i must say she was definetely one of the most knowledgeable persons i have ever dealt with at ba's.. l
> 
> Ryan
> 
> p.s. taipan that was a good read


I know that you have no choice, but if she is "...one of the most knowledgeable persons", you should ask questions here, before go there for SW

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

None of the people at any LFS I've met really know. They have some knowledge but I run circles around all of them that I've met. But think about it a minute, most of us are not gonna be into this hobby on a fish store salary. Even john at nafb and ken at seaumarine have givenme bad advice at times and they are owners. They just want money and will tell you what it takes to get your money. That's why sites like this exist so we can help each other as we are truly passionate of this hobby and not here to make a sale.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

cablemike said:


> None of the people at any LFS I've met really know. They have some knowledge but I run circles around all of them that I've met. But think about it a minute, most of us are not gonna be into this hobby on a fish store salary. Even john at nafb and ken at seaumarine have givenme bad advice at times and they are owners. They just want money and will tell you what it takes to get your money. That's why sites like this exist so we can help each other as we are truly passionate of this hobby and not here to make a sale.


This is correct, with one exception. If you have good relationship with the guys in Ba, you will be OK, since they do not work on commissions and do not own this business. There is BA on Steeles and I know at least 5 guys there who runs SW maintenance service after work and believe me they know what they are doing and telling you

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Now, Mississauga BA they have transfered some of their staff from Oakville/BA since they closed the store. Most of the time the older guys are OK but those young kids they employ as part-timers, they know nothing and they can be rude. I am not a fan of BA but sometimes you get what you need for a good price. I do not buy anything when these kids are working in the fishroom since I do not want to be upset.

As to knowledge, let it be any LFS, it all depends what you want to know but you have to do your own reseach. Always remember, what works for others will not work for you, it all depends on your set up etc. This is one hobby you learn something everyday.


----------

